# Where can i purchase M1T?,,is every one out already?



## BIG DAN (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey all..
Ill keep it short and quick. ive checked with bulk nutrition and i fast400 and it seems they are out of m1t.
Can anyone point me in a good direction for a reputable supplier?
im trying to get several more bottles prior to the ban.
Thanks in advance.
Danny


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1631


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2005)

try bodybuilding.com


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 4, 2005)

if your stocking up for the long run buy bulk and cap them yourself


----------



## brokeass122 (Jan 4, 2005)

e-mail me at brokeass 122 i have m1t by max muscle, vpx, and omega sports, i have md1t by axion pharma which is an unknown company but works awesome becuase i know from experience also i have methyl-d and i have some decavar by vpx and some gangsta test few others so hit me on email or pm me here brokeass122@yahoo.com is my email probably better to pm me here


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/productshow.php?productid=12353
http://bodybuilding.com/store/legal/methyl.html


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 4, 2005)

make sure you stock up on pct product also...! lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> make sure you stock up on pct product also...! lol



if you mean 6-OXO it is not on the ban list, only anabolics and PH's are.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 4, 2005)

bb.com says alot of their ph/ps have been discontinued. I know i went to buy some m1t that i had bought from them 3 days ago is discontinued so i couldnt get anymore from that company, but they still had some other brands left.


----------

